# what does he want when he walks around your feet/leg?



## stickyickyicky (May 24, 2003)

when i come home he always meows and walks around my legs and i always nearly step on him...

most of the time there is still food in the tray..

what does this normally mean??


----------



## shamss (May 5, 2003)

He loves you and is trying to put his scent on you to tell others that you're his.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

He's greeting you! That's a healthy behaviour. Enjoy it. I nearly break a leg trying to get in the house when they both rush me as I walk in the door. They are just happy I'm home or their trying to kill me!


----------



## Serendipity (May 3, 2003)

Same with my kitty. She'll rub up against me and my boyfriend, and then lie on her back for some nice belly rubbing.


----------



## bill (May 8, 2003)

i think shes just marking territory or showing affection, and happy to see ya, my kitty does it also and when i take off my shoes upon entering the house , she cuddles and holds the shoes


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Thats cute bill. Hope your feet don't stink! Poor kitty!


----------



## INEEDANAP (May 5, 2003)

Mine want food, water, or to be petted. When both of them are herding me the it's food or water. When one is rubbing against my leg it wants to be petted. Plus the meows are different.


----------



## sonicsink (May 29, 2003)

Actually kittens do this when they want food/milk from their moms, when momma cat is trying to wean them,the kittens weave around trying to trip her up cause once she falls over and a bunch of kittens attack her nipples, she basically sighs,lies there and lets them..so basically your cat sees you as mom I guess


----------

